# Intel 945GM/GMS/940GML chipset

## emitrax

Salve,

qualcuno è riuscito a far andare il direct rendering, e la risoluzione 1280x800 su questa scheda?

 *dmesg wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
> 
> 00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
> ...

 

emitrax

----------

## gutter

Hai provato a dare un'occhiata ai moduli del kernel   :Wink:   :Question: 

----------

## Dun

 *emitrax wrote:*   

> Salve,
> 
> qualcuno è riuscito a far andare il direct rendering, e la risoluzione 1280x800 su questa scheda?
> 
>  *dmesg wrote:*   
> ...

 

Funziona tutto perfettamente, basta che usi la versione ~x86 di xorg-x11 e quindi automaticamente anche la versione ~x86 dei driver i810.  :Smile:   :Smile: 

Cya!

P.s.: ricordati di selezionare il driver i915 durante la configurazione del kernel.

----------

## emitrax

Salve!!

Qualcuno è riuscito a far andare il direct rendering e una risoluzione di 1280x800 con questa scheda video intel integrata?

 *lspci wrote:*   

> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
> 
> 00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)

 

grazie

emitrax

----------

## Dun

Ehm...   :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes: 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-482355.html

----------

## gutter

Fatto il merge del topic di emitrax con questo.

@Dun: grazie per la segnalazione   :Wink: 

----------

## emitrax

Sono riuscito a far andare entrambi. Adesso il problema è la console ed il frame buffer. Nel kernel, nella sezione del frame buffer non c'è supporto per la mia scheda. Ho usato i vesa, ma la risolzione è sbagliata. Tant'è che vedo "due" shell  :Smile:  Una a destra e una a sinistra. 

Uso un vanilla 2.6.17.6. 

Grazie per l'aiuto!

emitrax

----------

## Dun

Usa il kernel gentoo innanzitutto.

Successivamente aggiungi la seguente riga a grub.

```

video=vesafb:mtrr,ywrap,1280x800-32@60

```

----------

## emitrax

Inizialmente usavo il suspend del portage, ma siccome ho avuto problemi con il suspend, ho provato con una vanilla patchato suspend. Il problema però persiste lo stesso.

Tornando al topic.

Il tuo suggerimento non funziona, anche se la console non passa piu a 1280x800, ma rimane ad una risoluzione piu bassa. Mentre prima partiva con una 1024x768, e quando avviava X passava ad una 1280x800, mantenendo pero un output per una 1024x768, infatti avevo un "secondo schermo" (ovviamente incompleto), sul lato destro. Mi auguro di essermi spiegato.

----------

## Gremo

ciao,

io combattto con la mia scheda da mesi. mi funziona il dr, e per la console a 1280 ho trovato questo stratagemma:

1) nel kernel, abilita CONFIG_FB_INTEL=y, CONFIG_FB_VESA=m,CONFIG_FB_VESA_TNG=y CONFIG_FB_VESA_DEFAULT_MODE="1280x800@60"

è importante che vesafb SIA MODULO

2) installa 855 resolution, aggiungilo al livello BOOT, modifica il file di configurazione come sei solito e successivamente edita:

/etc/init.d/855resolution.

```

start() {

        checkconfig || return 1

        ebegin "Running 855resolution to replace ${#replace[@]} mode(s)"

        i=0; return=0; retval=0

        for target in "${replace[@]}"

        do

                /usr/sbin/855resolution $target ${with[$i]} > /dev/null

                rstart() {

        checkconfig || return 1

        ebegin "Running 855resolution to replace ${#replace[@]} mode(s)"

        i=0; return=0; retval=0

        for target in "${replace[@]}"

        do

                /usr/sbin/855resolution $target ${with[$i]} > /dev/null

                retval=$?

                if [ "$retval"!=0 ]; then return=$retval; fi

                i=$(($i+1))

        done

        modprobe vesafb-tng // AGGIUNTA SOLO QUESTA RIGA

        eend $return

}

```

in questo modo 855 patcha il bios aggiungendo la tua risoluzione, e subito (il prima possibile) dopo viene caricato vesafb-tng che ti fa allargare lo schermo della console. usando solo vesafb-tng NON FUNZIONA (almeno a me...)

ciao e facci sapere...

----------

## skypjack

Scusate, ma i810fb non funziona?

Sto provando da ore ma non riesco a farlo andare!!

Qualcuno a trovato una soluzione?

Con vesafb ho X a 1280x800, ma 4 shell a intermittenza se switcho con alt+ctrl+f1!!

Come posso fare?

----------

## Dun

 *skypjack wrote:*   

> Scusate, ma i810fb non funziona?
> 
> Sto provando da ore ma non riesco a farlo andare!!
> 
> Qualcuno a trovato una soluzione?
> ...

 

Io uso da sempre il vesafb-tng. i810fb non mi pare fosse stabilissimo.

4 shell ad intermittenza?

Prova cmq ad aggiungere in x.org nella sezione della sk video la riga seguente:

```

        Option          "VBERestore"            "true"

```

----------

## skypjack

Già fatto!!

In pratica, ho un Dell 640m e da lspci ottengo:

```

...

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)

00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)

...

```

Usando 855resolution e il driver i810 in xorg riesco ad ottenere 1280x800 nativo della mia macchina.

Sulla console usavo fino ad ora vesafb-tng, che non supporta il 1280x800 (passa dal 1024x768 al 1280x1024), ma da quando ho iniziato ad usare la risoluzione di cui sopra mi si avvia ottimamente poi, una volta partito X, se switcho sulla console mi ritrovo appunto una console duplicata e disturbata su cui è impossibile lavorare!!

Per inciso, uso xorg 7.1 (instabile) altrimenti il driver i810 mi ignora!!

Non so dove mettere le mani, ho provato i810fb, intelfb e vesafb ma niente, non ne vogliono sapere di funzionare, e l'unico che mi da retta (vesafb-tng) ha appunto il problema di cui sopra!!

Ho speranze di rimediare e vedere funzionare il mio pc interamente in 1280x800 nativo?

AIUTO!!

----------

## Dun

Ad okkio dovresti prima lancira 855resolution (o era 915) e dopo lanciare i comandi vesa per settare la console a 1280.

Devi cercare questi ultimi perche non ho avuto bisogno di usarli  :Smile: 

Cya!

----------

## skypjack

Cioè?

Io 855resolution l'ho piazzato in default e vesa lo richiamo come parametro al kernel... dle tipo video=etcetcetc...

Puoi spiegarmi come fare altrimenti?

Te ne sarei grato...

PS: tieni presente che stai parlando con un ignorante del campo in questione!!  :Smile: 

PPS: Non hai avuto bisogno di usare quei comandi perchè riesic a impostare la console a 1280x800 senza problemi o perchè non la imposti a tale risoluzione punto e basta?

----------

## Dun

 *skypjack wrote:*   

> Cioè?
> 
> Io 855resolution l'ho piazzato in default e vesa lo richiamo come parametro al kernel... dle tipo video=etcetcetc...
> 
> Puoi spiegarmi come fare altrimenti?
> ...

 

Su questo purtroppo non so aiutarti, ma mi pareva fosse possibile cambiare la risolutzione della console anche tramite programmi.

Cerca sul forum, altro purtroppo non so consigliarti  :Sad: 

----------

## skypjack

Mmm...

Nessuno ha risolto il mio problema o sa come fare?

Mi sembra assurdo che vesafb-ng debba essere il mio problema dopo che a lungo è stato il mio alleato!!

----------

## Dun

 *skypjack wrote:*   

> Mmm...
> 
> Nessuno ha risolto il mio problema o sa come fare?
> 
> Mi sembra assurdo che vesafb-ng debba essere il mio problema dopo che a lungo è stato il mio alleato!!

 

Non e' il vesafb ad essere il tuo problema. Il problema e' il BIOS taroccato del portatile che non ha come soluzione nativa la 1280x800.

Cmq ecco un link che puo' tornarti utile...

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-429642-highlight-fbset.html

Non era difficile eh!   :Rolling Eyes: 

[UPDATE]

Ma scusa hai provato la soluzione di compilare vesafb come modulo e modificare il file 855resoultion come consigliato sopra?   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Gremo

 *Gremo wrote:*   

> ciao,
> 
> io combattto con la mia scheda da mesi. mi funziona il dr, e per la console a 1280 ho trovato questo stratagemma:
> 
> 1) nel kernel, abilita CONFIG_FB_VESA=m,CONFIG_FB_VESA_TNG=y CONFIG_FB_VESA_DEFAULT_MODE="1280x800@60"
> ...

 

----------

## skypjack

Veramente, ho letto in giro che vesafb-ng non supporta la momento il 1280x800...

Possibile?

Mi sembra assurdo dover usare il "trucco" di cui sopra...

Non è una saggia idea ripiegare su un i810fb o intelfb?

----------

## Dun

 *skypjack wrote:*   

> Veramente, ho letto in giro che vesafb-ng non supporta la momento il 1280x800...
> 
> Possibile?
> 
> Mi sembra assurdo dover usare il "trucco" di cui sopra...
> ...

 

Non capisco, vuoi fidarti o no? E che cacchio  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## skypjack

Come faccio, da shell, a testare la risoluzione in uso?

Ps: Non è che non mi fido, ma non vorrei trovarmi con lo schermo del portatile che mi fa ciao ciao con la manina mentre se ne va!! Sai, ho avuto una brutta esperienza in passato...  :Embarassed: 

Pps: Ma fondamentalmente la domanda è: non possono convivre X a 1280x800 e la console a 1024x768? A me andrebbe bene, se solo la shell non sclerasse di brutto!!

----------

## skypjack

Ok, non voglio altre domande perchè sarei imbarazzato dal non saper rispondere ma ieri sconfortato avevo reinstallato xorg7.0 e utilizzato vesa.

Oggi, ringalluzzito, ho rimesso xorg7.1, uso il driver i810 per xorg, ho la risoluzione a 1280x800 e un framebuffer a 1024x768 senza alcun problema!!

Perchè? Mah... Mistero!!

Speriamo solo che duri...

----------

